# Can I bring...



## chick76 (Feb 3, 2010)

I read a few things here and there on what I can and can't bring...but specifics...

Can I bring:

Wii and games
Play Station and games
Fav. cooking supplies/utensils
Movies (mostly kids Dreamworks/Disney/Pixar stuff)
Photography equipment

Homeopathics and herbal medicine and tea (we turn to homeopathics and herbs first...are they available there???)

Prescription drugs...are they allowed in? Can you bring a written US prescription and have it filled there?

Now the nitty gritty. How much does it cost from the U.S. to ship a crate of things over there? How do you find someone to do that? How long will it take, and how do you ship it if you don't know where you'll be staying?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

chick76 said:


> I read a few things here and there on what I can and can't bring...but specifics...
> 
> Can I bring:
> 
> ...


Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes

Usually yes

Check on banned drugs list first

No idea - maybe a shipping company could help????
Yes


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Remember that the electricity here will require a step-up transformer for electrical items from the US. Also make sure your TV is NTSC compatible if your games consoles are NTSC (which they will be if bought in the US)

As for prescription drugs, if the drugs are banned (anything, for example, with codeine in) then you can't use them, if they are restricted, you will need a letter from your doctor (a prescription on its own may not be enough) and a copy of the prescription: in many cases though you won't be able to get the prescription filled here so you will need to travel to countries where the drug is available every time you run out. This seems to be most common with anti-depressants and sleeping pills. As AC says, the drugs in question are all listed on the banned drugs list:

http://www.moh.gov.ae/admincp/assetsmanager/files/pharmacusts/updated%20controlled%20medical%20list%20seperated%202007.pdf

There are 3 categories: CD(A) CD(B) (both of which need a prescription and evidence from your doctor that they have been prescribed to you) and Narcotics (completely banned)

Oh, and don't bring any poppy seeds, even if they are on top of bread!


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

as for your wii. You will also be able to find ntsc games over here. there are many in the game stores in dubai mall. great selection too.


----------

